# Which Emoticon Is Your Favorite?



## Brother John (Mar 10, 2012)

graduate:


----------



## Edward (Mar 10, 2012)




----------



## Andres (Mar 10, 2012)




----------



## Frosty (Mar 10, 2012)




----------



## Brother John (Mar 10, 2012)

Nice I am already loving this thread!


----------



## Bill The Baptist (Mar 10, 2012)




----------



## Scottish Lass (Mar 10, 2012)




----------



## Rich Koster (Mar 10, 2012)

This one is useful for responses to the Word of Faith movement, New Apostolic Reformation, Charismania, Libs, and Popery.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Mar 10, 2012)




----------



## Unoriginalname (Mar 10, 2012)

this is the one i want to use  but i usually think it is better to use


----------



## Berean (Mar 10, 2012)

The original PB "eek" emoticon.



It has since been replaced with this pathetic thing.


----------



## AThornquist (Mar 10, 2012)

I like emoticons for what they represent in the real world. Thus,  and . In Kentucky, these go together just fine.


----------

